# Hobie Pedals



## outbackjoe (May 2, 2009)

I went out on the outback on the weekend and on the way back home the right pedal jumped out of its position. over time its destroid the plastic holes on two of the positions where the locking pin sits and finally broke out (5 and 6). It seems like the pin only sits halfway into the holes so im not sue if it might be a design problem. Just wondering if anyone else has had this problem. I wasnt pushing to hard at the time either. Its an 09 model


----------



## AlanR (Jan 5, 2010)

I also have and 09 outback and suffered the same problem last week, overall I have been very happy with my outback and the pedal system.when I phoned Sunstate Hobie where i purchased it from i was inormed that with turbo fins it can increase the pressure on the locking pins, I have sent the drive system back to them for inspection and replacement under waranty. I suggest you contact the dealer you purchased it from also and discuss your situation with them also.


----------



## outbackjoe (May 2, 2009)

yeah i got it from mal at sunstate hobie. I will give him a call and see what he says,

Cheers,

Joe


----------



## AGE (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah, happened to me with standard fins. Scott Lovig replaced the part of the mirage drive no problem, under warranty.


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

This happens when the locking pin is not fully inserted in the 'position' holes.
Always make sure that when you rinse your drive after use, you make sure that you squirt some lube on both of those pins, and squeeze the mechanism a few times to make sure that they do not sieze up or get stiff due to a salt or grit build up.
If you're (a general 'you' - not talking to anyone specifically, just giving a heads up) the only one using your drive, then its tempting to think that this doesn't need to be done, as you're probably not going to adjust the pedal position, so why bother? But what can happen is the drive may get knocked, or the regular use may see the pin gradually work its way out of the hole, and if it is only half way in, or less - which you probably wouldn't notice without specifically checking - then it will bust through the locating holes with the force of you pedaling - and yes, larger fins do put more strain on the drive, but the drive is designed to handle that pressure - if the pins are located properly - and the same thing would happen if you were using standard fins.

I've done the same thing myself in the past. It is a pain when it happens, but the drum is very easy to replace.

Regards,
Greg


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

I had the same problem, mine hadn't popped out but was a bit noisy from the play due to the locating holes becoming oval shapes. I did what many before me have done and removed the pins and used a stainless steel bolt. Fixes the problem but takes a minute or two to adjust the pedal stroke if a new person uses it.

scott


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

If you really want to be certain of no problems, and you dont have a need to regularly change the pedal positions, a couple of appropriately sized stainless steel nuts & bolts through where the pin goes will keep it nice and snug and leave no chance of it ever being able to slip. The pins are only there to allow easy adjustment - if you dont need it I suggest bolting.

Was seen more often in the V1 drives as the plate has been modified in the V2 - but it can still slip.

I was being silly in one of my yaks when I stripped mine (V1) - I bolted it and left it that way for almost 18 months before I got around to replacing the plate - even then the new plate went in the spares kit and not on the drive.

Bart70


----------



## 123SHARKY123 (Jan 15, 2008)

thats what happened to me replaced all fine now

viewtopic.php?f=12&t=35342#p369401


----------



## outbackjoe (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the help guys, Mal from sunstate hobie is sorting it out for me. He said there is quite a few people that this is happening to. After I get the drum replaced i'll bolt them so I dont have the slip out problem.

Hope to get out again before the KFT on the 28th for some practice since i haven't caught a bream since November.

Cheers,

Joe


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Another option is zip ties, I have been using the turbo fins and for 3 year and they have not one slip once, they cop a hell of a hard time doing surf launches and a lot miles out in the ocean,
I use two on each post, 1 to hold the pin in and the other for the spring lever in,
Always carry a few Zip ties with you, they have saved my bacon a few times, 
I was having a problem with posts working lose and one day out in the deep blue ocean one of them fell off, lucky the chain stops the fin from dropping the bottom of the ocean, 
I pulled the peddle unit out and I came up with this idea to hold it in place to help me get home,
This worked great for 6 months until the new up graded screw in posts arrived on the market which is a much better way of holding the post in place,


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

outbackjoe said:


> He said there is quite a few people that this is happening to.
> Joe


Did I really say that?


----------



## mal.com (Feb 10, 2007)

spottymac said:


> I was having a problem with posts working lose and one day out in the deep blue ocean one of them fell off, lucky the chain stops the fin from dropping the bottom of the ocean,
> I pulled the peddle unit out and I came up with this idea to hold it in place to help me get home,
> This worked great for 6 months until the new up graded screw in posts arrived on the market which is a much better way of holding the post in place,


Hi, Spottymac. I'll do the same, did you just drill the hole through the blade?

I dropped a blade last trip and have now lok-tite-ed the the grub screws in place, but the cable tie would make it more secure and almost Murphy proof.

cheers

Mal


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Love the zip tie idea Spotty.

They usually break from misuse, like Greg said, I know I have broken mine that way. I used the stainless steel bolt fix that Scott and Bart posted. They seem a lot better now with the new version haven't heard of it happening to the new drum system.

Cheers Dave


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

I found the best thing to use is the pointy end of your braid scissors, just push it in until it makes a slot the same width as the zip tie,


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

justcrusin said:


> Love the zip tie idea Spotty.
> 
> They usually break from misuse, like Greg said, I know I have broken mine that way.


 :lol: :lol: I should have guessed.... :lol: :lol: 
Mate, you've gotta get a Team Wreck 'Em shirt sorted for Tassie..... :lol:


----------



## outbackjoe (May 2, 2009)

Will have to say thanks to mal and the team at sunstate hobie, Changed the drum for me and loaded me with info. Will make it set in position to stop it happening again since im the only one who uses the hobie. This seems to be a problem with people trying to go from a standing stop up to speed as fast as possible putting a lot of strain on the drum. Will be taking it easy from now on I think.

Cheers,

Joe


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> Mate, you've gotta get a Team Wreck 'Em shirt sorted for Tassie.....


 :lol: :lol: :lol: haven't broken the news ones yet, well maybe a couple of bent masts courtesy of deadwoods :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol:

We'll see what we can do

Cheers Dave


----------



## collectayak (Dec 27, 2009)

Yep, happened to me on my third trip with my new Adventure with Turbo fins, and was replaced by Hobie under warranty. He mentioned he had 2 others there with the same problem.

I'm not an engineer but they should be fitting metal reinforcing to avoid this.

Collecta


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

In the early days, most of the components of the mirage drive were stainless steel and aluminium. They were heavy and noisy. The latest drive is far lighter, quieter and is reliable as long as you use a little care. This means not trying to do mach-one from a standing start and being vigilant in shallow water (slow down and be prepared to push one pedal all the way fwd.)
Turbo fins do push the envelope. They are a performance accessory that needs a little more vigilance, (much like how I don't take my Ferrari off-road!)
I admit and am quick to advise people that the Mirage drive is an elaborate bit of gear. It is surprisingly in expensive to repair. Lets face it, with any mechanical propulsion system, there are bound to be limitations. I'm sure that if I jam my outboard throttle on full, something is going to go pear-shaped eventually. I am positive that when the Evolve system appears, we will see a whole new world of pain with regards to underwater damage (when used without due care).


----------



## collectayak (Dec 27, 2009)

With respect, I disagree.

For the premium price Hobie are asking for the product, I expect that it would not break after 3 outings.

However I'll be replacing the locating pin with a stainless steel bolt - just in case.


----------

